# Ozarks (pic heavy)



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's little scenery from the Mountain Home area in Arkansas. 

Our base camp was in Buffalo City at the White Buffalo Resort










Full hook-up for around $30 day. 

View from the pool










The many faces of the White River just upstream from camp










During genaration she's moving










Looking downriver with the evening sun










Sunrise around Rim Shoals










continued...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Buffalo Shoals 



















Not quite sure what to make of this "water thing" 

Ziggy










A little more comfortable with the help of a stick










Hard to fathom such beauty



















continued...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

My folks came up from Florida to escape the heat. They joined us for a week and we ended up renting a pontoon on Norfork

The original cat of leisure










My mom and wife enjoying the ride on the bow










Then they came up with this brilliant idea to jump from a perfectly good cliff. Hell, those little kids did it....lol



















Cooling off


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's a picture of a painting from T. Morgan Crain. He's a well-known local artist from the Branson area, but originally from Colorado. The painting will be a submission for our Duck Stamp. Tom's work is awesome and always worth a visit to his gallery. He's done several trout stamps and Cabelas covers










http://www.tmorgancrain.com/T._Morgan_Crain/Welcome.html


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

A beaufiful area, looks like you had a great time. Thanks for taking the time to post the pics......................fish?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

It shure is pretty down there.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

2PawsRiver said:


> A beaufiful area, looks like you had a great time. Thanks for taking the time to post the pics......................fish?


Seen one, seen 'em all :lol:

Probably caught between 4 and 500 in 17 days. Generation decides when and where. Found dropping water the best. Rim Shoals had some of the bigger ones and also some of the best surface action I've ever experienced.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nice trip. Mom and Dad look good.

That rock pile in the Bull Shoals picture looks familiar. If it's the right one I spent a morning eating and fishing off that rock pile.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Nice pictures, a beautiful area. The White is an awesome river, got to get back there.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like you had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

gunrod said:


> Nice trip. Mom and Dad look good.
> 
> That rock pile in the Bull Shoals picture looks familiar. If it's the right one I spent a morning eating and fishing off that rock pile.


Actually those shoals are above the Launch in Buffalo. Remember we went below and tucked in to hide from 8 wheels? Well, there's some awesome water above. Many of the shoals below have changed since the flood of 08.

There was so much water that it flooded the pool, which is probably 30' above normal flow. :SHOCKED:

I'm seriously thinking about heading back down there for Thanksgiving. Game?

BTW, did you get to talk to Jackie?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

If I can get off work I'm definitely in. Shouldn't be a problem. I'm ready for a good trip.

Jackie said to call her and she would work something out for you. She wasn't budging at first but I think she will bend but how much depends on how much you want to work her.:SHOCKED:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Now that's scary :SHOCKED: :lol:

I was thinking leaving the Wednesday before the holiday and coming back possibly Tuesday. Lodging would depend on how many we get to go.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'll be watching this thread and I vote for tents.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I liked Gaston's but if we don't get the winter rate it would be pretty expensive. Can't complain with full house, kitchen, TV, beds, etc....but then again when most of your time is spent on the water who cares.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gaston's was pretty cool. I've been watching what generation does and how it travels. Most generation takes place in the morning or around noon. Once it happens, the upper river doesn't lend itself to "traditional" flyfishing. It's more of a drift and bounce. 

Now downstream (at Buffalo) it takes almost 8 hours for the water to reach it, which allows us to fish dropping water (from the day before) or the 0 generation from that night. There will still be "some" current, unlike the Bull Shoals area which turns into a Mill Pond. That slack water is a bitch to fish. Those fish get real picky, but it's not impossible

I'm thinking Rim Shoals (just above Buffalo), or Buffalo itself. For camping Buffalo or Cotter are the only option down that way. 

http://whitebuffaloresort.com/ 

http://www.campthewhite.com/

Rim is cabins only

http://rimshoals.com/

From either one, it's not too far (less than 40 minutes to BS) and about 20-30 minutes to Wildcat, Cotter, White Hole, the Norfork, ect.

I guess it depends how many are willing to committ since cabins would require reservations, probably way in advance for the Holiday. My first thought was to take the truck camper, but if we get 4-6 guys, might as well rent a lodge at $100-200 some a night and take cars.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm game either way.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Nice pictures! Glad your folks were able to come join you.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Beautiful pics! Your description brought back some long lost memories of when my wife (then gf) and I tent camped there back in '86. Wow, have things changed for the better. Nice option of chasing smallies up the Buffalo.

Vividly remember how our tent got flooded out in a bad rainstorm, all part of youthful inventiveness gone wrong. But that's another story...


----------

